# Injured pigeon - Santa Monica, CA



## hedio (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi.

I found an injured pigeon in my back yard. It does not fly and is only moderately afraid of people. I have it secured in our laundry room.

My location is Santa Monica, CA. Can anyone help?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not in California, but hopefully some California members will see this post.

First and foremost, you want to get the bird settled down. Here's how:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html


> Basic Steps To Saving The Life Of A Pigeon Or Dove
> It is vital to stabilize an ill or injured pigeon or dove as soon as possible after rescue.
> Three basic steps should be followed.
> HEAT, ISOLATION & HYDRATION
> ...


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

How is the pigeon injured? It may seem more compliant due to shock or illness.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes...a pic and further description of the injury would help. Also...are there any vets nearby who are avian vets ? Do some quick research on that.

I have PM'ed Terry, one of our Moderators, as she is down in SoCal and can perhaps suggest some places.

Do not make the assumption that any wildlife care facility will help. They usually will just automatically take in and kill Feral pigeons....and they have no desire to treat domesticated ones. Just a forwarning, there.


----------



## hedio (Nov 3, 2011)

I took a closer look at the bird. It appears to be an adult and it's standing on its left leg only. Last night when I moved it from the back yard to the laundry room it had difficulty walking, so it all indicates some injury to the right leg area.

My neighbor told me that she saw the bird by our back gate (near the alley) before it made its way to the back yard, so there's the possibility of it being hit by a car.

My wife and I will call a vet this morning, but any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

hedio said:


> I took a closer look at the bird. It appears to be an adult and it's standing on its left leg only. Last night when I moved it from the back yard to the laundry room it had difficulty walking, so it all indicates some injury to the right leg area.
> 
> My neighbor told me that she saw the bird by our back gate (near the alley) before it made its way to the back yard, so there's the possibility of it being hit by a car.
> 
> ...


Make sure it's a bird vet. Sometimes mammal vets will try for you, but they don't really have a clue what to do with a bird. 

Also, it's often best to tell them it's your "pet." Then you have control over whether or not it is put down. Otherwise, they can just take it and put it down. (Depending on the office, some places wont bother healing a feral pigeon. It was hard enough for me to find a place that cared about my pet ringneck doves and they're pets!)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Libis said:


> Make sure it's a *bird vet*. Sometimes mammal vets will try for you, but they don't really have a clue what to do with a bird.
> 
> *Also, it's often best to tell them it's your "pet." Then you have control over whether or not it is put down. * Otherwise, they can just take it and put it down. (Depending on the office, some places wont bother healing a feral pigeon. It was hard enough for me to find a place that cared about my pet ringneck doves and they're pets!)


Good advice....

Thanks for caring and saving the Pigeon, BTW ! The world needs more folks like you.


----------



## hedio (Nov 3, 2011)

Just to report to you all that I found a wonderful man who loves pigeons and has a huge aviary and has taken the little guy in. He thinks the bird will make a nice recovery and "will be flying and pissing people off again soon".

Thank you all for your help. I love happy endings.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

hedio said:


> "will be flying and pissing people off again soon".


Lol ~ I like him already!



hedio said:


> Thank you all for your help. I love happy endings.


Me too! Thank you for helping!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome...get the guy on this Forum !!!!!

How did you find him ?


----------



## manfred (Apr 1, 2012)

*where can i find pigeon rescue in santa monica*



hedio said:


> Hi.
> 
> I found an injured pigeon in my back yard. It does not fly and is only moderately afraid of people. I have it secured in our laundry room.
> 
> My location is Santa Monica, CA. Can anyone help?


Hi, I found an injured pigeon in Santa Monica too. Would you please put me in touch with the rescuer that you found? The pigeon I found can only fy about 1' in the air and otherwise seems fine.

Is it legal to keep a pigeon as a pet? I wonder if this guy was someones pet. No bracelet. Thanks!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

manfred said:


> Hi, I found an injured pigeon in Santa Monica too. Would you please put me in touch with the rescuer that you found? The pigeon I found can only fy about 1' in the air and otherwise seems fine.
> 
> Is it legal to keep a pigeon as a pet? I wonder if this guy was someones pet. No bracelet. Thanks!


Yes, pigeons are legal to keep as pets.  They are not actually a native species and have been domesticated for thousands of years. Not everyone bands their birds, and sometimes the babies just grow too quickly to get it done.

Do you have the bird secured? If so, in what? What are you feeding it?

It will need a pigeon mix or some Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix. All else fails, give Kaytee Parakeet food. It will also need a water dish, and a dish with Kaytee High Cal grit until we can get a hold of a rescuer.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

manfred said:


> Hi, I found an injured pigeon in Santa Monica too. Would you please put me in touch with the rescuer that you found? The pigeon I found can only fy about 1' in the air and otherwise seems fine.
> 
> Is it legal to keep a pigeon as a pet? I wonder if this guy was someones pet. No bracelet. Thanks!


Also, a clean wire dog kennel or guinea pig cage with newspaper on the floor is a good sort of enclosure to keep a pigeon in.


----------



## manfred (Apr 1, 2012)

Libis said:


> Yes, pigeons are legal to keep as pets. They are not actually a native species and have been domesticated for thousands of years. Not everyone bands their birds, and sometimes the babies just grow too quickly to get it done.
> 
> Do you have the bird secured? If so, in what? What are you feeding it?
> 
> It will need a pigeon mix or some Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix. All else fails, give Kaytee Parakeet food. It will also need a water dish, and a dish with Kaytee High Cal grit until we can get a hold of a rescuer.


 THANKS so much! Any instructions on washing the bird? lice and mites. Know of any rescuers in Santa Monica or Los Angeles?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

manfred said:


> THANKS so much! Any instructions on washing the bird? lice and mites. Know of any rescuers in Santa Monica or Los Angeles?


He's got lice and mites, huh?

Ok, here:



Bella said:


> I use Sevin Dust. It is an insecticide for plants. Any garden store should carry it.
> 
> Using a gloved hand, I flip the birds over in my lap and sprinkle a small amount on their underside, underside of the wings and vent. Be careful not to get it in their eyes or face. I fluff up the feathers a bit and then release the bird in the loft. The birds will distribute whatever doesn't stick to them around the loft as they fly around throughout the day. I offer them a bath the following day with their usual bath salts.
> It works great - instantly kills off every external parasite I've encountered, and I have never had a problem with any ill effects to their health.



Clean out the cage very very very thoroughly before putting the bird back in and maybe just no wooden anything in the cage for now so the mites have nowhere to go. What color are the mites?

Where's he living right now?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

These are the pigeon-friendly places in CA that I can find:

Lake Forest 
Village Pond Rescue and Rehabilitation 
Terry Whatley 
24122 Palmek Circle 92630 
949-951-4617 
949-584-6696 
[email protected] 

Modesto 
Marian Isaac 
[email protected] 

Tulare 
RE Lofts 
Ellen 
559-685-8322
[email protected]


----------

